
Apple's design process - BusinessWeek - muon
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2008/03/apples_design_p.html
======
CalmQuiet
Apparently the www.randsinrepose.com guy is also "Michael Lopp, senior
engineering manager at Apple", according to that BusinessWeek "Tech Beat"
article. Assuming that's accurate, it alone is an interesting bit of news (to
me at least) - even if it does date back to March 2008. That may shed as much
light on how innovation happens at Apple as the article itself does. The
"wide-open" initial stage followed by gradual honing by reality checks doesn't
feel very different than creativity-processes used in most organizations that
value innovation. The article might also be a helpful reminder that it isn't
only from the brain of Steve Jobs that Apple mines for ideas.

------
unalone
Isn't Michael Lopp the guy who writes Randsonrands? Is it the same person?

------
schpyliru
That was an interesting article, tho a little old. Things may change now when
Jobs is gone...

~~~
unalone
Tim Cook, Phil Schiller, Jonathan Ive, Eddy Cue. Four people who are each
reputed to be just as strict and important to Apple culture as Jobs. Cook in
particular is said to be far more intense than Jobs when it comes to operating
and getting things produced.

------
pclark
way old! But a great article.

